# Saturday Cook



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

I have a new freezer and nothing in it.  I wanted a bbq sandwich anyways.  
8lb bone in Boston Butt, trimmed and cooled overnight with mustard slather and Wolfe Rub.  Also doing a 4.5lb Chuck Roast.







Got the meat on around 7:00am.  I may be eating kinda late. :roll:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Looking good Cliff!!  Chuck is my favorite!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

I hope that I didn't make a mistake by trimming the fat cap off of the Butt.  I would not have done it to a brisket but I wanted good bark all the way around.  

I figure there is enough fat on there anyway.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I hope that I didn't make a mistake by trimming the fat cap off of the Butt.  I would not have done it to a brisket but I wanted good bark all the way around.
> 
> I figure there is enough fat on there anyway.



It will be fine Cliff, the butts have enough internal fat.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Is it " Text Book" to leave the cap on ?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is it " Text Book" to leave the cap on ?



Unless the pork is really fatty, I don't bother trimming it. I just slather, rub and smoke. If there is significant fat on the pork I will trim it down a bit but not completely remove it. Good luck with the chuck, I loved it the first time I did it.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Is it " Text Book" to leave the cap on ?



Cliff if I'm cooking for me and the family I don't trim at all.  For comps you should do a minimal trim of excess fat.


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 26, 2006)

Yeah, what Larry said.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

5 hours into the cook.  Temps have been holding around 220-230.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Aug 26, 2006)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> 5 hours into the cook.  Temps have been holding around 220-230.



that chucks comin along nicely...can't wait to see the final product. might have to pick me up a chuck tonight


----------



## wittdog (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm getting hungry..looking good Cliff


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 26, 2006)

Okay, that does it, now I'm going to get dinner ready!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 26, 2006)

Looking good Cliff!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Butt is at 174 deg.  Foiled Chuck at 165 deg.  I am at the ten hour mark.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 26, 2006)

That's looking great Cliff!!!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

Here is the Chuck.  It taste good but a little strong as far as hickory smoke goes.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 26, 2006)

I need an opinion.  I am running close on time with the Boston Butt that has now reached 191 deg.  I plan to pull it at 195 unless it moves quickley to 200. 

 Should I put it in the fridge whole after resting for an hour or two and pull tomorrow or will it be ok to rest for six or seven hours in the cooler.

The other option would be to stay up and pull it after resting for two hours.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 27, 2006)

I've held them up to 6 hours in a cooler with lots of newspaper in there also. I don't think it's gonna pull very well when it's cold , like out of the fridge.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd rest it for 3 or 4 hours, then fridge it, then re heat when yo ready to eat.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 27, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'd rest it for 3 or 4 hours, then fridge it, then re heat when yo ready to eat.



What Cappy said!  Or you could stick your Maverick in it and set it to 145*, if it goes below that you need to refridgerate.  But like Nick said too, it insulated properly it will stay screamin hot for along time.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 27, 2006)

I decided to rest it until I woke up.  I put it in the fridge after a 4 hour rest.  I will see how it goes.  I have never smoked anything for 17 hrs before. 

I see why you guys cook thru the night.


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 27, 2006)

Pulled it after Church.  Texture is different from being refrigerated.  It is harder to tell what is fat.  It feels like mushy meat.   Once heated it should be fine. 

Except for the bark it pulled fairly effortless.


----------

